# Construction Project Managers



## Draven (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi there everyone. I've done a search of the forums and couldn't find much info on construction project managers. What I'm curious about is any resources I'm not thinking of for my job search. I'm a Canadian born and educated civil engineer 27 years old with 4 years experience managing construction projects in the 2 to 15 million range and I'm looking at moving to the UAE.

I've contacted recruiter's and have looked on some of the more common job sites for positions and haven't gotten much response. I figured given I work in construction (and it's booming in dubai) and I've been a lead project manager on some larger projects I would have had more response. Are there other or better ways for professionals to find opportunities? Is 4 years experience a little light? Does the fact that I reside in Canada currently work against me? and one final question, what kind of salary expectations should I be looking at? My guess was 30,000 - 35,000 plus benefits (car allowance, accomidation allowance, etc.).

Just curious about your thoughts and opinions. Also of course if any one has any contacts in the industry I would be grateful if you would share them with me.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't expect too fast a response........I'm still waiting for a telephone interview that I should have had 4 weeks ago. He phoned one evening when I was in a meeting, I asked if he could phone back in 20 mins, and that was the last I heard..........lol. At least I have had and accepted an offer in the meantime.

A couple of recruitment agencies you could try are Beresford Blake Thomas, Hill McGynn, Cerebra.

I'm M&E (MEP) as opposed to the bricks ad sticks side of things, but found them to be quite good a responding.


----------



## Draven (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. I have sent my stuff by email to Hill McGynn but not the other 2 so thanks for the info. I will get my stuff off to them today. How long did your search and negotiation take all together and what is your job experience like?

Cheers


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have got over 20 years in electrical, and about 6 years in M & E.

The last couple of positions I have had have been as the M & E Manager for major contractors.

From sending my CV off, to having the interview and then the job offer was about 6 weeks I guess.


----------



## Draven (Mar 24, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I have got over 20 years in electrical, and about 6 years in M & E.
> 
> The last couple of positions I have had have been as the M & E Manager for major contractors.
> 
> From sending my CV off, to having the interview and then the job offer was about 6 weeks I guess.


Good to know. I don't have quite the extensive experience you have but with the amount of construction going on in the country hopefully I'll find something that works out for me. Thanks


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Have you thought about consultancies, as opposed to contractors?


----------



## Draven (Mar 24, 2008)

alli said:


> Have you thought about consultancies, as opposed to contractors?


I've thought about working for consultants but I'm not really interested in it. I would much prefer to work for a developer or general contractor. Part of the move is to develop my career and I want to make sure that any position I take steers me in the direction I want. 

Thanks for taking the time to reply!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

No worries.
I know a few places put their ads on here;
Bayt.com | jobs UAE, jobs Dubai, jobs Abu Dhabi, jobs Saudi, jobs Kuwait, jobs Bahrain, jobs Qatar, jobs Pakistan


good luck!


----------



## Draven (Mar 24, 2008)

alli said:


> No worries.
> I know a few places put their ads on here;
> Bayt.com | jobs UAE, jobs Dubai, jobs Abu Dhabi, jobs Saudi, jobs Kuwait, jobs Bahrain, jobs Qatar, jobs Pakistan
> 
> ...


Thanks! I uploaded all my info there and gulf talent yesterday so I'll be checking back there regularly.


----------

